# Husqvarna tiller trans problem



## larry s

Husqvarna 600 CRT. Wheels are locked up. Tines turn when shifter is placed in that position and no unusual sound from engine or transmission. No movement forward or reverse from drive wheels. Just replaced belt. Tiller is a few years old but has low hours. Is this transmission difficult to service? Any ideas on what could be the cause? Thanks.

P.S. It was in use and working fine when this first happened.


----------



## pyro_maniac69

is there a separate bail or clutch to engage the tines? I don't know what the design is on a husky tiller so I'm just throwing out ideas


----------



## Phonic

I'm gonna go out on a limb here.

Check the shaft that engages drive, water gets into the gear casing and causes the shaft to seize.
If you don't force the lever you may be able to get by with just a good clean and maybe a cork gasket.

Be careful you don't bend any of the components by forcing the lever!

BTW, nice tiller, I almost bought a CRT51 last week.


----------



## larry s

Thanks for your inputs. There is not a separate bail or clutch for the tines. A single lever controls R,N,F and F with tines. There is a single clutch for all operations. I have not opened the trans yet. Guess a good inspection would be first in order. Where can I get a "shop manual" or additional procedures for inspection and repair? The basic owners manual is not much help.


----------



## wvminer

*tranny problem*

I have a husky CRT51 with the same problem! Shifter works alright and the drive wheels were stuck in neutral at first now they are locked up. I need pointers on how to go about cracking the case on this thing. Last time I tried I couldn't even get a wheel pulled! Thanks in advance if you can help.


----------



## jerseygirl_218

*Trans Problem With 600crt*

well specking for experence.My boyfriend and I bought a used 600crt for $100 and it would not go in or out of tiller gear... The wheels were stuck....well we tore it apart and split the tranny...It was a hard project to get the tines and wheels of the axcle but after we got threw that we found out that it was just a broking chains in the trans. Cause these tillers run of of chains and gears... well hope it helped you....


----------



## Gbmt20002

I have a husqvarna north 40 tiller it was working great now it just stop moving it will not shift into gear to move what can i do?


----------



## paulr44

In the future, please start a new thread.

They list about 75 different models, none of them being a "North 40." A google search of that seems to point to North 40 outiftters.

I can suggest you look for a broken belt, a control rod being disconnected, a friction wheel having the rubber torn off.
There's more that could go wrong, but if you could find the data plate and post the model number (not the cosmetic model number) that would help us.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

I can split this off into a new thread - what title should it be?


----------

